# AVI Chunk Viewer. Whats this ?



## raksrules (Jun 16, 2008)

This screen pops up on my machine every now and then. I have no clue how it came and what is causing it to come. Please assist. 

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/900/avichunkviewergx5.th.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

You installed a Codec Pack. Its nothing bad, it appears when you click on, or focus on an AVI file on your computer, and the AVI file has some problems in it. It may play perfectly, even with problems. So when the file is like that AVI chunk viewer shows the Chunk/Time graph. Its not a virus or anything. Perfectly normal.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 16, 2008)

But how do i stop it from coming. It is very irritating and is coming every time i am in middle of my work. There is no specific reason for it to come.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, go to start->programs->klite codec pack(or whatever codec pack)->configuration->codec tweak tool

disable avi splitter(gabest) and thats it.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 17, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar

Thanks a lot yaar


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

No problem  have fun!


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 18, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> You installed a Codec Pack. Its nothing bad, it appears when you click on, or focus on an AVI file on your computer, and the AVI file has some problems in it. It may play perfectly, even with problems. So when the file is like that AVI chunk viewer shows the Chunk/Time graph. Its not a virus or anything. Perfectly normal.




thanks for the info mate...happened to me too a couple of times..never knew what it was till now..


----------

